# Seville



## yasmina (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi all, 

Basically I have been awarded a scholarship for an internship in Seville, Spain for 3 months starting next month. I have yet to choose what and where I would like to intern, (has to be the field of arts and culture) I really would like to get into fashion, either be fashion design, magazine, designers studios ect.. 

I have searched the internet all over and have found nothing in Seville of that kind, I understand Seville is a historic and traditional city in Spain, But does anyone know of fashion houses ect ect, or anywhere I can find some resources maybe? 

any information would be much appreciated

Many thanks!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

yasmina said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Basically I have been awarded a scholarship for an internship in Seville, Spain for 3 months starting next month. I have yet to choose what and where I would like to intern, (has to be the field of arts and culture) I really would like to get into fashion, either be fashion design, magazine, designers studios ect..
> 
> ...


This is one of more renowned fashion houses based in Seville:
VICTORIO & LUCCHINO


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Then of course there is the historical and traditional side of the fashion industry - SIMOF

simof - Buscar con Google

Gorgeous dancing dresses sizzle Int'l Flamenco Fashion Show(II)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

yasmina said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Basically I have been awarded a scholarship for an internship in Seville, Spain for 3 months starting next month. I have yet to choose what and where I would like to intern, (has to be the field of arts and culture) I really would like to get into fashion, either be fashion design, magazine, designers studios ect..
> 
> ...


Seems that there is plenty going on in the Sevillian fashion world. Look at this
Sevilla de Moda. La Web de Moda de Sevilla. www.sevillademoda.com
There is even a fashion designer course advertised on the right hand side menu.

I think a lot of times the problem is if you're searching in Google España or Google UK or searching in Spanish or English


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, made a mistake!


----------



## yasmina (Feb 14, 2011)

thank you everyone who contributed, great info thanks! 

can anyone else tell what seville is like? is it quite student orientated? also what's the weather like from march on wards? google isnt much help when all it tells you is the obvious ie: historic, cultural ect ect. 

thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

yasmina said:


> thank you everyone who contributed, great info thanks!
> 
> can anyone else tell what seville is like? is it quite student orientated? also what's the weather like from march on wards? google isnt much help when all it tells you is the obvious ie: historic, cultural ect ect.


Yes, it's full of students (a big uni is there in the centre) and young people, with plenty of hang-outs like bars, discos etc. It's packed with historical and artistic sights, home of flamenco and tapas bars. Weather will start to get warm from March/April onwards, with temperatures generally in the 20s C and occasionally into the 30s (80-90F). In high summer, it's one of the hottest places in Spain, with day's highs over 40s (100F) as early as May.
You will be there right through the Holy Week (Semana Santa), which this year is from 17th to 24th April, whose celebration is world-famous. The city will be packed, and there are all-night vigils and processions, very sombre, very colourful. Even if you aren't a Catholic or Christian, it's something you will want to experience at least once in your life. A few weeks' later is the Feria de Abril, with a big fair and a lot of drinking and merrymaking.
A good guide to just about anything about Seville in Explore Seville: helpful information for living, visiting or studying in Sevilla, Spain from Exploreseville.com
It's one of my favourite Spanish cities.


----------



## yasmina (Feb 14, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Yes, it's full of students (a big uni is there in the centre) and young people, with plenty of hang-outs like bars, discos etc. It's packed with historical and artistic sights, home of flamenco and tapas bars. Weather will start to get warm from March/April onwards, with temperatures generally in the 20s C and occasionally into the 30s (80-90F). In high summer, it's one of the hottest places in Spain, with day's highs over 40s (100F) as early as May.
> You will be there right through the Holy Week (Semana Santa), which this year is from 17th to 24th April, whose celebration is world-famous. The city will be packed, and there are all-night vigils and processions, very sombre, very colourful. Even if you aren't a Catholic or Christian, it's something you will want to experience at least once in your life. A few weeks' later is the Feria de Abril, with a big fair and a lot of drinking and merrymaking.
> A good guide to just about anything about Seville in
> It's one of my favourite Spanish cities.



Great! thanks for the info, im glad it's quite a student orientated place! and although i wont be there in the summer, i leave ende of march till end of may so hopefully the weather will be nice and springy.. just right and bearable! thanks for letting me know about the festive celebrations i also look forward to that! 

can't wait! thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

yasmina said:


> Great! thanks for the info, im glad it's quite a student orientated place! and although i wont be there in the summer, i leave ende of march till end of may so hopefully the weather will be nice and springy.. just right and bearable! thanks for letting me know about the festive celebrations i also look forward to that!
> 
> can't wait! thanks.


I'm very jealous, it's a wonderful city. You will be there for the feria! The Fiestas of Spain: Feria de Abril, Sevilla.

You must start calling it "Sevilla" - and the locals pronounce it "Shebeezha", by the way!


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

yasmina said:


> Great! thanks for the info, im glad it's quite a student orientated place! and although i wont be there in the summer, i leave ende of march till end of may so hopefully the weather will be nice and springy.. just right and bearable! thanks for letting me know about the festive celebrations i also look forward to that!
> 
> can't wait! thanks.



I lived there for a while, great place, weather will be mainly fine and warm in spring, sometimes rains at easter.
Seville has grown so its worth looking at maps before you go. Centre is easy to navigate though.
As mentioned plenty of students, seems to attract a lot of americans. 
English is not widely spoken so if you don't speak spanish, start now.

Only downer, just keep your money, valuables safe as plenty of petty theft in crowded areas.


----------



## yasmina (Feb 14, 2011)

*Spanish Language*



Spanky McSpank said:


> I lived there for a while, great place, weather will be mainly fine and warm in spring, sometimes rains at easter.
> Seville has grown so its worth looking at maps before you go. Centre is easy to navigate though.
> As mentioned plenty of students, seems to attract a lot of americans.
> English is not widely spoken so if you don't speak spanish, start now.
> ...


Thanks again.

sorry for the late reply, I've been to Spain before so quite familiar with the language and the country (I know a few phrases and words,) however I've been trying my hardest to learn I feel like a have a memory of a fish! :confused2: I've never been good with theory stuff!! I have more of a practical mind and I kno i'll be able to pick it up once I start living there.

Does anyone have any advice on the most practical way of learning a language, (Spanish) preferably before one leaves? and experiences/advice from any expats. on here? 

any advice much appreciated

Thanks. 
Yasmina.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

yasmina said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> sorry for the late reply, I've been to Spain before so quite familiar with the language and the country (I know a few phrases and words,) however I've been trying my hardest to learn I feel like a have a memory of a fish! :confused2: I've never been good with theory stuff!! I have more of a practical mind and I kno i'll be able to pick it up once I start living there.
> 
> ...


Lots of good advice on his thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/46694-spanish-sentence-day.html

Personally I think evening classes or organised conversation groups are best. If you have to drag yourself along to a session each week I think you learn more than if you buy a load of books and CDs with lots of good intentions of learning at home. And learning with other people is much more fun.


----------



## yasmina (Feb 14, 2011)

Personally I think evening classes or organised conversation groups are best. If you have to drag yourself along to a session each week I think you learn more than if you buy a load of books and CDs with lots of good intentions of learning at home. And learning with other people is much more fun.[/quote]

Thank for the quick response!"

Yes your right interacting with people is probably the best way! I ill check out some evening classes or something! I'll check it out!

Thanks a bunch again!


----------

